# foods for sick puppy



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

Six is definitely feeling better, and he finally ate some boiled chicken breast. I was able to get him all his meds with it as well so that's definitely good.
The vet said to feed him easy stuff for a few days, does something like this work for his meals:

1/2 boiled chicken breast
White rice
Canned green beans
Yogurt
1/2 scrambled egg

Would a little of each for each meal be a decent diet until I "wean" him back onto kibble in a day or two? Should I omit something or add a food?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You might try brown rice instead of white and cooked hamburger for some variety. Glad Six is feeling better


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

Stosh said:


> You might try brown rice instead of white and cooked hamburger for some variety. Glad Six is feeling better


Thanks. I had heard brown rice had more nutrition but I had never given it to a dog. Didn't know about hamburger either. I'll give both a shot.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds good I usually start w/ rice and chicken and add as they tolerate.Rice and beef works as long as it is boiled.


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Sounds good I usually start w/ rice and chicken and add as they tolerate.Rice and beef works as long as it is boiled.


Hamburger cooked on the stove in a pan should be okay?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's what I use because Stosh doesn't tolerate chicken very well. Cook the hamburger, rinse and drain it. I cook the brown rice with more water than the directions call for so it's gooshy. If Six likes sweet potatoes you can cut them into cubes and cool them until they're a little soft- they add fiber and can help firm the stools like canned pumpkin does.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I would boil it in beef broth low sodium or water or a combination .then you drain it. Its why I use chicken easier to boil but my dogs dont react to it . Its because if you fry that added fat ,grease and it can further upset the stomach .Daisy when sick tolerates chicken best but some dogs are allergic or react to chicken. how does Six react?


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I would boil it in beef broth low sodium or water or a combination .then you drain it. Its why I use chicken easier to boil but my dogs dont react to it . Its because if you fry that added fat ,grease and it can further upset the stomach .Daisy when sick tolerates chicken best but some dogs are allergic or react to chicken. how does Six react?


He practically inhaled it. It's been a few hours and he seems to be doing great.


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

Stosh said:


> That's what I use because Stosh doesn't tolerate chicken very well. Cook the hamburger, rinse and drain it. I cook the brown rice with more water than the directions call for so it's gooshy. If Six likes sweet potatoes you can cut them into cubes and cool them until they're a little soft- they add fiber and can help firm the stools like canned pumpkin does.


Great ideas. I don't know what he likes yet, we've only had him a couple weeks so this will be our first time feeding him something beside kibble.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats great its so much better when they inhale it. Daisy after parvo did horible on beef and after the pancreatitis we did chicken cause low fat. Glad to hear your little guy (sorry) is feeling better.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's just so bloody cute! Hope he likes his meals.


----------

